# HPCS Trout Stream



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good about this tobacco so I ordered a few oz in bulk to try it out.

It arrived yesterday. 

The pouch note was so good I had to resist grabbing a fork and eating it right out of the bag.
Quite a few times I got the bag out and opened it up just to take a deep inhale and enjoy the aroma.
I was anticipating trying it all day but was too busy and didn't get the chance. 
Finally got a chance to pack a bowl and spark it up this morning.
The taste was...

Meh.

It's not that it was bad, it just wasn't much. Pretty much a uni-dimensional, uninteresting smoke from start to finish.
And I had such high hopes. It wasn't even all that sweet (but at least it didn't bite).
I'm thinking of ordering an oz of McClelland's straight Perique and adding some of that to make it more interesting.

Thoughts?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Thoughts?


Give the tobacco more of a chance. I think that 50g or so is the minimum needed to really "get" a tobacco, particularly if it is a subtle blend. Some are more accessible; some take time.

If after that it still doesn't rock your boat, try a different blend. There are plenty out there (the US is particularly well served) which professional blenders have angonised over to make them "just so". Adding a blending tobacco to an "finished" blend is unlikely in my estimation to give something better and is more likely to result in something unbalanced.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I was sent a smaple of this pretty recently and I enjoyed it. I think it really hit the spot for me because I had been going a little English heavy and a new aromatic was like a breath of fresh air. It does not have, as a friend of mine would say, a "pantie-dropper" wow factor but I think it is pretty enjoyable smoke. I agree with Robert, give it a few more tries before you stir anything in. You might also try smoking it as a parfait with something ipe:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's a nice all day type smoke. It's not one to sit down and try to pick apart every nuance of, but there are days when multiple bowls of it hit's the spot.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

It is quickly becoming one of my favorites. Great room note, great smell out of the bag, and good flavor. It largely tastes like it smells (a rarity with aros), just maybe a little more subdued. In my experience I have never gotten tongue bite by the stuff. If you want a complex blend with different complex nuances, you'll be disappointed in any aro. They are good "sit down and relax" smokes, and IMO this is one of the best.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my favorites. You just smoke it and don't try to pick out flavors just enjoy. I have plenty in
Jars and won't be without it.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Seems like the consensus is give it more of a chance. It sure smells nice, I'll give you that!
Even if I don't end up liking it I'll have to put half an ounce in a little knit bag and make a sachet to hang up for an air freshener.

When I bought this stuff I wasn't even sure if it was an aromatic or not. The description said 'black and gold cavendish' and mentioned the aroma but didn't specifically say if it was cased or not. Does 'cavendish' automatically mean it's an aro?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not an expert but I believe that Cavendish isn't a grown tobacco per say. It is either a Burley or Virginia that is air cured (Burley) or flue cured (Virginia). They then add water and flavoring, sugar etc. and press the hell out of it for a period of time. Since you already have Burley and Virginias for the straight tobacco taste, the Cavendish is the artificial flavor part so to speak. I am sure that there are blends that use Cavendish without say the cherry, maple, whiskey flavoring we are used to, but I believe they almost always add at least sugar for a sweeter taste. If I am incorrect on any of this I apologize in advance. 

As far as Trout Stream goes, that was the tobacco that made me love a pipe. It is a light nic, one dimensional smoke for sure, but there is certainly a time and place for that type of baccy. I really enjoy it when I am smoking while doing something else as you don't have to worry about your puffing tempo. All of the sudden after 30 or 45 minutes you realize that you need a refill - lol.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Scotch liked it so much he named himself after it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a little more info on Cavendish tobacco for those who are interested:

Tobacconist University : Tobacco College : Pipe Tobacco : Special Types : CAVENDISH

There is more info here in Milton M. Sherman's book "All About Tobacco": http://tobaccodocuments.org/nysa_ti_s1/TI56720085.pdf starting on page 12.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Scotch liked it so much he named himself after it.


Hey that works!!

:fish:


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

There are two Cavendishes in Trout Stream. One is the golden component, which is all Virginia, and the other, which is a steamed black Cavendish with a very rich Vanilla flavor. Black Cavendish is processed differently than regular Cavendish because of the steaming.

Russ


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

blendtobac said:


> There are two Cavendishes in Trout Stream. One is the golden component, which is all Virginia, and the other, which is a steamed black Cavendish with a very rich Vanilla flavor. Black Cavendish is processed differently than regular Cavendish because of the steaming.
> 
> Russ


This is the man who is probably half responsible for my taste bud malaise with this blend. The other one is probably Peter Stokkebye.
Lately, the I've been alternating between Anniversary Kake and Luxury Bullseye Flake - both of which I find sublime.
See what you've done?

I'd guess that, combined with the promising pouch note ("baggie note" since it came in bulk?) plus anticipating it for a full day, conspired to create an expectation that the tobacco could not reach. I'll have to reset my pallet by smoking a few of my cigars over the next few days:smoke: usually does the trick:smoke: and then try it again.

Well, guess I'd better fire up a cigar or two then. Oh the humanity!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I would agree to give it more time. I love that stuff. It's my go to when I just feel like I don't know what to smoke.


----------

